# Windows 2003 Server & Macbook



## lraabe (Mar 4, 2008)

I have Windows 2003 server R2. My client computers are all Windows and they are all on cables. I have many students that have wireless laptops and all i have to do to let them print from the server is go to my computer and put it the "whack whack" "\\" and the server name and very quickly the printer is found and they can print.

I have a macbook and have been trying for months to figure out how to print from the Windows 2003 server. 

Please can someone help me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of the Mac OS does the Macbook have? And have you opened the printer setup utility in the utilities folder and poked around in there? You should be able to either enter the info right in the ip printer fields, or click the more printers button at the bottom and browse for the network printer.


----------



## lraabe (Mar 4, 2008)

I have Mac Version 10.4.10.

I did what you said in printer utilities and everything looked like it was going to work, but I get the message server down, not able to be found, wait, something like that.

I have put in my ip address to the server
then it ask for location i put in the server name
i found the printer i am using.
On the printer it says idle

This is driving me crazy, it can not be that hard. 
thanks for the reply 
please if you can help me?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, is there a password, or is it an open account. In the past, I have found that in order for me to print to printer that is shared under Windows I had to jump through several hoops. But again, that was in a home network environment. If this is just a dedicated printer server, I'm not sure how to get it to work, but if you'd like, I can tell you how I got it to work on my home network.


----------



## lraabe (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, please tell me. 

Thanks so much!


----------

